# Moon Palace 1000



## geve

Moon Palace, c'est 1000 posts précis et efficaces, helpful and kind.

Alors je te souhaite un premier millier ensoleillé, et puissions-nous continuer à profiter des contributions d'une forera comme on les apprécie !


----------



## 94kittycat

Congratulations on your first K !!! Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Nicomon

Bravo Moon Palace !   Je me joins à Geve pour te souhaiter, et à nous tous aussi,  plusieurs autres milliers de posts remplis de soleils.  On en redemande.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ma p'tite Moon Palace
Tes contribs, quelle classe !
Y'a rien à redire, 
Ce sont des élixirs.
Quand ton pseudo paraît
Chuis sûr d'un interêt
Au fil en question.
Mais regarde Nicomon :
Que dirais-tu dare-dare
D'un plus bel avatar ?


----------



## Primal

1092 posts in 46 days. That's amazing. I tremble in your lingual prowess...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bienvenue au club des 1000 et plus !   Allez trinquons au mille passés et aux milliers à venir !

Félicitations
PZ


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Primal said:


> 1092 posts in 46 days. That's amazing. I tremble in your lingual prowess...


Not to mention the fingers!

Un palais lunaire... Ou une? Bon, je sais que j'ai des goûts un peu limites, parfois, mais il parait que c'est dans la nature. Un palais lunaire, cela m'évoque le Taj-Mahal (qui n'est pas un palais) dégageant une lueur ivoirée sur fond de ciel nocturne ou encore les chroniques de la lunes noires...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je me joins au choeur pour te féliciter (et je me rends compte qu'on ne peut pas utiliser de souriard (merci KaRINe pour ce mot) personnalisé. Ce n'est peut-être pas plus mal...


----------



## Moon Palace

Ouah...
Eh bien... pour une découverte c'est une découverte... Ce forum est décidément plein de surprises.  
Alors d'abord merci à Karine de son PM qui m'a guidée ici. Sans elle je nagerai encore en pleine innocence, et vous paraîtrait bien ingrate. 
Et mille mercis à vous tous de si gentilles remarques que je ne suis pas sûre de mériter. 
Je suis très embarrassée car les compliments me touchent. 
Sachez en tout cas que je porte la même estime à vos posts à tous, qui eux aussi attirent maintenant mon attention. 
Au plaisir de vous retrouver dans les fils futurs, 
merci encore, et merci de l'ambiance génialement humaine que vous apportez à ce forum.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Moon Palace said:
			
		

> et merci de l'ambiance génialement humaine que vous apportez à ce forum.


Voire batracienne...


----------



## zaby

Félicitations !

Pour fêter ça je te propose un petit voyage au ... Moon Place (Chandra Mahal en VO)


----------

